# Hepatitis B carrier



## Mean17 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi everyone , i'll start my nursing course next year at Australia so I wonder if I allow to study if they find out i have hepatitis B ? (I already passed medical examination for immigrant but im not sure whether they allow me to study or not as i know i have to do blood testing again when my course start).


----------

